# Trail Cam-O-Rama



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Thought I'd start a thread for trail cam pics. I'm stoked!

[attachment=0:21ckgtfn]July 3 '08 c trail cam 292.JPG[/attachment:21ckgtfn]

Love this Bad Boy.....more to come.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

These are fun.....

[attachment=2:wxanlhbd]July 3 '08 c trail cam 086.JPG[/attachment:wxanlhbd]

[attachment=1:wxanlhbd]July 3 '08 c trail cam 046.JPG[/attachment:wxanlhbd]

[attachment=0:wxanlhbd]July 3 '08 c trail cam 029.JPG[/attachment:wxanlhbd]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This picture looks almost like an oil painting.......what a scene !!! 

Thanks for sharing this stuff....


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> This picture looks almost like an oil painting.......what a scene !!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this stuff....


+1. I'm still not convinced this isn't an oil painting. That is amazing!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

4x4 Bronco said:


> [quote=".45":3kl4lo1c]This picture looks almost like an oil painting.......what a scene !!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this stuff....


+1. I'm still not convinced this isn't an oil painting. That is amazing![/quote:3kl4lo1c]

Here's some more of the same big guy just to prove.... I want this one!!! I agree though, it does look like an oil painting. I am going to print this out and frame it on my wall.

[attachment=3:3kl4lo1c]July 3 '08 c trail cam 249.JPG[/attachment:3kl4lo1c]

[attachment=2:3kl4lo1c]July 3 '08 c trail cam 266.JPG[/attachment:3kl4lo1c]

[attachment=1:3kl4lo1c]July 3 '08 c trail cam 273.JPG[/attachment:3kl4lo1c]


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Some real good shots, now what is a trail cam?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thx for sharing, I love seeing those!

Waltny, if you are serious, they are simply action triggered cameras that are placed on a tree to take pics of anything triggers the motion sensor; like these:
Cabelas.com
That one pic that I thought was a doctored photo of a woofie a few weeks ago was one from the Muleymadness website; they have a whole section of trail cam pics, very entertaining.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is nice. What fun. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Thx for sharing, I love seeing those!
> 
> Waltny, if you are serious, they are simply action triggered cameras that are placed on a tree to take pics of anything triggers the motion sensor; like these:
> Cabelas.com
> That one pic that I thought was a doctored photo of a woofie a few weeks ago was one from the Muleymadness website; they have a whole section of trail cam pics, very entertaining.


Sadly I was serious. IM surprised that people would buy expensive equipment and leave it mounted up in the sticks.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

I bought one of my trail cams for 99.00. Most come with a lock. The chance that someone would come upon a cam in the middle of the sticks is very slim. If someone did, it would most likely be another hunter, and we would hope they would be respectful, although we all know there are those few undesirables (hence the lock). Its probly the same people who go off the established ATV trails....but that is another thread.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Surprisingly; there has been more than one thread on here about how a camera was stolen or how someone mooned their camera; I thought that was my original idea, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Call the Wildlife Police on those moonings. Then they too can become a Registered Sex Offender. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Not trying to give your local away, but the background looks like part of the Wasatch unit. Am I close? 8)


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

I drew LE for Wasatch


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Next round of trail cam pics...

[attachment=2:14omxhpa]Trail cam D July 13 210.JPG[/attachment:14omxhpa]

[attachment=1:14omxhpa]Trail cam D July 13 406.JPG[/attachment:14omxhpa]

[attachment=0:14omxhpa]trail can c Bugling.jpg[/attachment:14omxhpa]


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

i posed for a trail cam once. Nothing lude, more comical. I hope the owner appreciated it.


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Idiot was that you posing up Dry gulch last year in the Sasquatch suit? It looked fake, but maybe it wasn't? Spooky!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's me, mid dump.


----------

